# ¡Bienvenido(a) al foro Mexicano!



## Martin H Unzon

Skyscrapercity, ha sido creado como un foro enfocado a proyectos y obras de ingeniería y arquitectura, sin embargo ha abierto espacios para otros temas que podrán ser de su interés, esperamos tenga una experiencia satisfactoria y que pueda conocer novedades, experiencias, opiniones y otras contribuciones, que otros participantes generosamente aportan en los temas autorizados por el site y por que no, también contribuir con su opinión o datos que considere puedan ser de utilidad o interés para el conocimiento en común.

Le pedimos encarecidamente que lea nuestro: SSC MÉXICO | REGLAMENTO GENERAL pues es importante que sepa que existen reglas acordadas por la administración de SkyscraperCity y que para participar, está sujeto a ellas.

¡Sea usted bienvenido(a)!

*A T E N T A M E N T E
Staff de Moderación de SSC México:
@Gratteciel @javalvo @la.risa.el.olvido @LLEEOOwhite @Martin H Unzon @SassanPahlavi *


----------



## rafark

Qué pasó con el area de pruebas? Varios foristas lo usábamos.


----------



## Martin H Unzon

El hilo de pruebas fue diseñado para que en ella se ejercitaran las distintas posibilidades que ofrece el site, sin embargo se había utilizado como hilo con tema abierto, lo que no es posible pues cada tema debe ser aprobado por la moderación, las pruebas se pueden realizar directamente en cada hilo donde se desee colocar un post mediante la opción "preview", por lo que el hilo permanecerá cerrado.


----------

